# I no longer trust Doctors;)



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

*I no longer trust Doctors Added pics *

Thank you Bill for the fine ashwhoopin you gave me today. That Diamond Crown Maximus is calling my name! He hit me with a nice 6-pack of sticks.

Diamon Crown Maximus DC
Gurka Legend
Oliva Serie V
2 Camacho Corojo Machitos
Hoya de Monterey Exc 1066

Pics will be up after work.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit there!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow awesome, I love Hoyo's, becoming my favorite brand recently. Enjoy!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

ear nose and throat on the way


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

There's no doubt that Doc knows how to throw his weight around! Nice hit there Bill! 

CD


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

how's that for a 'house call'


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice hit. Some quality smokes therre.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That crossed paths with the most recent hit you put on me. 

So - it ain't over - keep watchin' your back...

Enjoy!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice hit Bill. Charles deserves it!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The DR. is IN


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

booyaeah!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

lookin good to me! let me know how that gurkha legend is, always wanted to try one!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally someone got some revenge. =)


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit Doc...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit Bill!!


----------

